

4sq hackathon winners - adrianwaj
http://blog.foursquare.com/2011/09/28/announcing-the-global-hackathon-winners/

======
nickfrost
Wow, nice description. Being a bit more informative will most likely give you
more votes and clickthroughs. Just saying :)

~~~
adrianwaj
What would you suggest, Nick?

